# Fs: Lots of items



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

I shut down my tank so I have the following items up for sale:

1650G Fluval Activated Carbon (Approx. 100g used, bought 2 months ago for $25 and didn't really use it) - $10

Eheim Ebo-Jager 200w heater (good for up to 90gal) - $20 PENDING

Versa Gold Series G90AG Pump (good for aquariums of up to 25-90 Gal) - $20 SOLD

Nutrafin Nutramatic 2X automatic fish feeder (1 month old) - $10 SOLD

LOTS of chemicals (500ml Aquasafe -half full-, ammonia/ KH test kit, melafix, etc.) + LOTS of fish food (including beef heart mix) - $15 SOLD

Coralife 48" 4 x Straight Pin Base (2 x 65w Actinic and 2 x 65w 10k) + 4 x Moonlight LED lights Light Fixture - Comes w/ 4 fully fuNctioning lights and an extra 2 in their packages - $120 SOLD

Thomas WISA Air Pump good for up to 160gal with tubing and 2 ceramic air stones included(price tag says $159.99) - $45 SOLD
*Very quiet when running*

A double-sided background poster fit for 90 gal (51"x23") but can be cut to fit lower sizes - $10 SOLD

Marina Digital Thermometer - $5 SOLD

5 long/wide heavy flat rocks + TONS of river rocks (big/ small) - $10 SOLD

13" Malaysian Driftwood - $10 SOLD

90lb+ of aquarium ready pre-filtered playsand (bought 2 x 45lb bags initially for $50) - $35 SOLD

Saltwater Master Test Kit (used approx. 7 times, a lot left)(can also be used for freshwater) - $8 SOLD



Cheers.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Good morning,

I'm interested; Please check your PM.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd for Marina Digital Thermometer - $5


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

BUMP! dropped the price on almost everything. Come get it while it's here!


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

bump it up.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

bump it up.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Some items still available. Give me a reasonable offer and they're yours! can go cheaper if bought more than 1 item.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump. Give me a reasonable price and they're yours! Discounts for multiple.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up! It's a really good water pump!


----------



## virtualquan (Mar 16, 2012)

Just sent you a pm.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up, come grab this activated carbon for $10!


----------

